

Python (2.7.9) Plus – Claims to have improved threading by 30%.  Thoughts? - etrevino
http://cosmicpercolator.com/2015/04/07/pythonplus/

======
dalke
"Thoughts" is such a nebulous question.

You could be asking about if it's true. In that case, you should build it
yourself and run some tests, since it might or might not be true for your
requirements.

Or you could be asking about the author of that fork. He was a long time
developer at CCP, and worked on low-level details of the Python and Stackless
Python implementations. Eg, he made changes so that Python could fit into
consoles, like the Playstation. But the internal evidence in the blog post
looks solid, so I don't think you really need to consider reputation as well -
download the code and test it out.

Personally, my thoughts are "hey, I didn't realize Kristján left CCP. I wonder
what he's doing now. I haven't seen him for years. I should visit Iceland
again."

But I suspect those weren't the thoughts you were looking for.

~~~
kristjanvalur
Hi Andrew! Forever looking for low hanging fruits, I think I did stumble on
something. However, the tests are deliberately artificial, designed to
emphasise the effect. Unless someone does it for me, I need to set up a real
linux box and run the tests on that.

~~~
dalke
With decades of people looking for low hanging fruit, they do get harder to
find. Lycka till med ditt nya jobb!

